# Bike swap meet in Pearland, Tx (south of Houston)



## drabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Posting this for my buddy Greg. 
Big (hopefully) bike swap meet this Saturday (March 13th).
Big parking lot on busy main street in Pearland this Saturday.
Should be a great turn out! 
Hopefully the weather will be nice!

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1628215815.html


----------



## drabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Bumping this up for those that may not have seen it. 
Looks like the weather will be perfect!


----------

